# Mount drive from network server



## wenkep3 (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been attempting to mount a filesystem from a network server. I followed the 30.3 Handbook guide, but still no luck.  Below are the commands/files I executed/wrote.  The error I receive when mounting is Permission denied.  The server is running FreeBSD and the client is PC-BSD.

# Server 192.168.1.9

```
# /etc/rc.conf
rpcbind_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
mountd_flags="-r"

# /etc/exports
/home/path/to/directory/ 192.168.1.7 #client ip

kill -HUP `cat /var/run/mountd.pid`
rpcbind
nfsd -u -t -n 4
mountd -r
```

# Client 192.168.1.7

```
# /etc/rc.conf
nfs_client_enable="YES"

nfsiod -n 4
mount 192.168.1.9:/home/path/to/directory/ /mnt
Permission denied
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2012)

See if the filesystem is exported correctly:
`# showmount -e 192.168.1.9`

And make sure you're root on the client.


----------



## wenkep3 (Apr 25, 2012)

There's nothing listed with that command.  I am root on the client.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2012)

wenkep3 said:
			
		

> There's nothing listed with that command.


If there's nothing listed there's something wrong on the server side. Make sure you SIGHUP both mountd and nfsd after making changes to /etc/exports.


----------



## wenkep3 (Apr 25, 2012)

I*'*m new to FreeBSD so I*'*m guessing that restarts the service.  I did a complete restart of the system (before starting this thread) and still have the same result.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a look in /var/log/messages on the server, see if there are any errors relating to this.


----------



## wenkep3 (Apr 25, 2012)

I just have "unable to qualify my own domain name" which is apache.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2012)

Can you post the output of `# rpcinfo 192.168.1.9` that should show if NFSd and mountd are registered properly.


----------



## tbyte (Apr 26, 2012)

Remove the trailing slash from the exported directory and try again.


----------

